# Studying in america



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey guys well im now in my last year of college and i'm planning on taking a gap year to work and save money to come to america in 2011 to study. I want to study scenic art and set construction anywhere in america.I have looked at Cobalt Studios in white lake NY but they only accept 8 people i believe it was and i want other options if i dont get in there. The problem is universities i look at i cant seem to find either what i want to study or what courses they offer. I'm hoping that you guys may know good places to study and can help me out on finding somewhere. Please help me


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Intern in NYC. Call unions. There are colleges in NYC as well...

Other than that, I would try to stay as close to NYC (or LA...ewww)as possible. I went (for a while,..LOL) to a mediocre college run by the State University of NY system. It was State University of NY at Oswego (NY). It is in the middle of now where, not near NYC at all. Yet, the theatre program was awesome because the head of it had lots of connections to New York City theatre district people. I actually worked on fabulously intricate costumes & wigs that were used in the Metropolitan Opera! All I can suggest is to call around, sniff out stuff online, tho' I doubt you will get the info you need online. Best thing to do is to call, and if you don't find they have what you want, ask where the person can suggest you go. Ask the scenic guild people in NYC; I'm sure they can suggest colleges/places where they went or ones that are well known in the business.

You can call these nearby production houses for advice and direction:
http://www.productionhub.com/directory/listings.aspx?cat_id=145&state_id=3185&country_id=1


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks debbie, only problem with calling is the time diffrence and cost to make an international call. Sounds like you had a great time there.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you with your request Grim, but it's good to hear from ya again.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Deb, what's wrong with LA? We've got a lot of great theater production stuff. Hell, we even have ILM!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

No probs with LA..it just seems SCARY..LOL.


----------

